# Tell mommy to stop leaving the house!



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

What are we going to do with this girl? :doh:

the intermitent destruction has stepped up. now every time we leave her alone she is destroying things (unless crated). i hate to crate her all day while i'm at work, but we can't keep coming home to the mess.

i really hope this clears up after the baby is born. Dave is getting very frustrated with her.

oh, and here is me and the guilty girl today - (btw i'm 39 weeks, 6 days, due tomorrow).


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh I had no idea you were due so soon!  

Is it possible to gate her into a smaller area of the house with nothing she can destroy? That way she can be loose but not confined in a small crate.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

not really, it's a very open floor plan. and, it seems like that wouldn't even help - i swear she's getting more and more creative in what she destroys. like we can keep her in the living room and then she'll decide to take books out of the book case and rip the covers off - after never even looking/touching them for years.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Is it possible she's just not getting as much exercise as she was used to.. maybe because you are so pregnant and your routine may be a little different than she's used to?? 

Wish I had some advice for you.. my dogs sort of did the same thing for a while last year.. perfect angels then all of a sudden every day I'd come home to a new thing destroyed (one time, it was my couch.. that one hurt). They seem to have gotten past that stage now, and are much better.. I really have no idea why all of a sudden they started getting destructive, and why they stopped..


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

actually, no, i've been really good about that. believe it or not, she's getting more exercise than before. her bestest buddy Tucker's mom went away to school so we longer meet up with them in the morning. instead I'm taking her to the park every day for an off leash run. so, she gets 40 minutes of off leash running each morning where she used to get 20 minutes of chasing the tennis ball with him.

he would never let her win so she'd run with him for about 5 to 8 minutes and then give up and just sniff around. but, that changed way back in August so that's not a new change.

and, i still take her for a walk after work each night. that walk is about 30 minutes, and that's remained the same.

we think she's just getting anxious about the changes happening with me. not much we can do about that yet!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I bet it is just because she senses something different with everybody and does not know what.

When I was in the hospital with me first, my husband came come to my neighbors pointing towards our house. As he pulled up, our dogs at the time had pushed the screen out a window and were trying to climb out. They never did it before that or after that, but we always thought it was just from the confusion that was going on.

I'll be thinking of you!! I actually did go into labor on my due date with my first, even though my doctor said it would be another week, so who knows what the next 24 hours brings!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good luck to you, dear! Crate her


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd bet she's sensing the heightened emotions in your home, too. No matter how we think we're hiding it, dogs always pick up on those things. Our former doggo, Marty, had a full-blown seizure 3 days after we brought our first baby home from the hospital - and NOTHING about his schedule had changed (yes, I even forced our husband to leave the hospital to walk him!!!!) except that there was this new little person. After a full medical check-up, the vet could find nothing wrong, and it never happened again. He was baby's buddy after that!!!!!!

Best wishes to you!!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

MOMMY..........STAY HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
Hope that helps. You look beautiful. Wishing you all the best with your new baby.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Best wishes for your new baby and I hope Faith's destructiveness resolves soon!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It's hard to imagine sweet Faith behaving badly. I'm sure it is due to the changes to you over the past months. I hope things get better when baby comes home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Patty, did the destruction start when Tucker wasn't in the picture anymore or when you got pregnant? Tucker has been part of her life for a very long time.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'd have to go back in my posts and see when i first started posting that she was misbehaving to figure that out.

we do still see Tucker every now and again. and, his mommy was home for christmas break so they got to play at the park 5 of 7 days each week she was home and Faith was still destructive during that time.

i'm really thinking it's the pregnancy more than her missing Tucker. it's not that i don't think she misses him at all, but even when they go to the park together, it's more like they are both running around not necessarily that they play the whole time they are there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure hope you have a long maternity leave! I was lucky, I was off for 6 months.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm going to try to be out until June. although, the fact that he seems to want to be late may be pushing that up a bit.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

and, just checked - the first dumpster diving thread i did was at the end of September, so about a month & 1/2 after we stopped seeing Tucker every day.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I believe the energy is different in your home right now. Maybe someone from the family would be willing to help you with her (your pup) for a short while. You are going to need time to rest and adjust to a new schedule. It would be a wonderful gift for someone to do that for you. I wish I lived near you, I would bring her along on our outings so you can get a bit of a break.

I wish you, your husband, your baby, and your pup well. Its going to be okay : )


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Yikes...

I am sure she is sensing the different energy too.

When I was pregnant with my first I had Gwen my yellow lab, it was just Gwen and I for a couple of years. She was great through the pregnancy, and a terrific labor coach - I was frightened, she hopped up on the couch with me and licked my belly each time I had a contraction.

When I brought home my son, she immediately became his protector and best friend. Ahhh but when I went back to work the fun began...she loved my son very much, but destroyed every bottle, nipple and pacifier for three months. I waited until he was 9 months old to go back to work full time.

Gwen very much enjoyed the bed rest I was on early in the pregnancy... and the fact that I had to stop working at 7 months. She hated when I went back to work, and lashed out...Not the same situation as yours, but they are so sensitive I am sure she is just feeling that something is different right now.

This too shall pass... I promise.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, hang in there! I have 841.3 hours of sick time (at 30 hours a week now instead of 25), I'd share it with you if I could!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

First off, congratulations! You look great! I swear I looked like a hot air balloon when I was 9 months pregnant. 

I bet your Faith is sensing that there is "something going on". My Daisy started to get stressed out when we began moving furniture around trying to get the baby's room ready. We kept her schedule the same too, but she still was acting a bit "off". She did lots off pacing, barked a lot and eveb puked a few times. 

Good luck! Can't wait to hear the good news!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You look fabulous!

Can you baby gate her into a room, like the kitchen? That would keep her confined, but not too confined.

I won't tell you how far overdue I went with my son.....


----------

